# Balance activ or pre seed?



## Dannilou (Mar 19, 2014)

After reading about both I am looking to buy. Any experiences with either? Not sure which one to go for x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Isn't balance activ if you have problems down there lol


----------



## Dannilou (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes but I'm on about balance activ conceive. It's meant to help the sperm swim and create the perfect balance for them etc x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't tried either myself, but my friend who also had trouble conceiving, used preseed. She said that was good and recommended it.  She became pregnant naturally after TTC for almost 4 years. She isn't sure what exactly helped in the end, but she used preseed towards the end.


----------

